
Silicon Valley and the Threat to Democracy - miraj
https://www.thedailybeast.com/social-media-shreds-the-social-fabric-one-click-at-a-time
======
coldacid
Obvious bias shown by the article's author, but yeah the basic premise that
social media is destroying meaningful discourse and the democracy that depends
on same rings very much true.

